# Verslavingen > Roken >  Elektrisch roken / stoppen met roken ?

## Elektrischroken

Stoppen met roken of elektrisch roken?

Wat vinden jullie?

Iemand hier ervaring mee?

----------


## Yv

Is dat hetzelfde als wat je op de reclame voorbij ziet komen?

----------


## Adike

Als natuurgeneeskundige en psychosociale hulpverlener zou ik zeggen stoppen met roken. De elektrische sigaret bevat ook nicotine en schadelijke stoffen. Bovendien leert het elektrisch roken niet de gewoontes af van een rookverslaafd en blijft men eigenlijk gewoon rookverslaafd.

----------


## Flogiston

Als gewoon verstandig mens zeg ik: stoppen met roken. Ook met elektrisch roken. Als je wilt mag je contact met me opnemen voor morele steun.

----------


## Ikhebhoofdpijn

Elektrisch roken is volgens mij net zo slecht als normaal roken. Als je wilt stoppen stop dan echt. Houd jezelf niet voor de gek door elektrisch te gaan roken  :Smile: .

----------


## vincent89

> Elektrisch roken is volgens mij net zo slecht als normaal roken. Als je wilt stoppen stop dan echt. Houd jezelf niet voor de gek door elektrisch te gaan roken .


Vandaag de dag (een aantal jaren verder) is wetenschappelijk aangetoond dat de e-sigaret een minder ongezond alternatief is voor de tabak sigaret. Ook vindt je op http://esigaret-kopen.nl onder e-liquids hoe je jouw nicotine behoefte kunt afbouwen en ook met de e-sigaret kunt stoppen.

----------


## supernikje

Dampen is minder ongezond dan roken. Er bestaan ook liquids zonder nicotine.
Het is een evenwaardig alternatief om te stoppen met roken of af te bouwen als andere methodes.

----------


## Adike

Als je stopt met roken heb je kans op verslavingsverschijnselen waardoor je toch weer voor de nicotine kiest. Dus het risico is groter dat je toch weer vervalt in gewoon roken als je overstapt op elektrisch roken. Je houdt namelijk ook de gewoonte 'roken' in stand. Belangrijk bij het van een verslaving afkomen is het achter je beslissing staan om te stoppen, dus stoppen met roken.

----------


## supernikje

Ontwenningsverschijnselen zal je bedoelen  :Wink: 
Het ritueel blijft dat klopt.
Ik ken zelf tal van mensen die overgestapt zijn van de gewone sigaret naar de e-sigaret zonder nicotine, net als ik.
Gezond is het ook niet maar ik voel lichamelijk op verschillende vlakken wel veel verschil sinds ik niet meer rook.
Overigens gebruik ik mijn e-sigaret maar zelden. Het is enkel een hulpmiddel geweest om te stoppen met roken.

Uiteraard is het belangrijk om achter je beslissing te staan als je van je verslaving af wil geraken maar dat is zeker nog geen garantie op succes.
Iedereen die het probeert staat achter die beslissing, niemand gaat voor de "fun" stoppen maar hoeveel slagen erin?
Als een middel helpt om te stoppen neem ik dat er in ieder geval graag bij.

----------


## Adike

Hartstikke goed Supernikje. Uiteraard is ieder middel goed als het helpt om te stoppen. Ik zie het risico dat de e-sigaret weer vervangen wordt door de sigaret bij gebrek aan 'beter'. Zelf nam ik na de bevalling van mijn eerste kind per ongeluk een sigaret aan van mijn man en was weer vollop verslaafd.

Ontwenningsverschijnselen kunnen vreselijk zijn weet ik uit ervaring. Zelf ben ik zonder problemen gestopt met alcohol en roken (tijdens zwangerschappen is stoppen heel makkelijk door de veranderde hormoonwerking waardoor je alles anders proeft). Tot mijn stomme verbazing bleek ik een aantal geleden verslaafd te zijn aan koffie. Toen merkte ik pas hoe halsstarrig en langdurig ontwenningsverschijnselen kunnen zijn. Ontwenningsverschijnselen zijn voor iedereen anders. 

Overigens kan ik van het merk shag een homeopatisch middel laten maken welke de ontwenning gemakkelijker maakt.

----------


## Flogiston

Een homeopathisch middel maken van shag? Volgens de theorie van de homeopathie kan dat, ja.

In de praktijk blijkt het niet mogelijk te zijn. Er is althans nog nooit een homeopaat in geslaagd te laten zien dat dit werkelijk mogelijk is.

Homeopathen beloven dus van alles, maar ze weigeren hun beloften waar te maken. Jammer is dat.

Flogiston

----------


## supernikje

Dat wist ik niet van die hormonen.
Tot nu toe valt het bij mij heel goed mee. Beter dan een poging (zonder hulpmiddelen) een paar jaar terug.
Misschien ligt het mede aan het feit dat ik verkouden ben en veel problemen heb met mijn maag, dan voel je op de duur dat die sigaret meer kwaad dan goed doet.
Vermoedelijk heb ik psychisch de sigaret al deels verband tijdens de jaren die ik rookte. Mezelf vaak attent gemaakt op het feit dat ik ze eigenlijk verafschuw.

----------


## Adike

Homeopatische middelen van bijv. shag worden wel degelijk gemaakt als ik daarom verzoek bij een homeopatische apotheek. Diverse mensen hadden daar profijt van.

Je kunt inderdaad het beste stoppen bij een verkoudheid ed omdat je dan bijna stikt als je rookt. Als ik nog denk aan de ellende tijdens ziek zijn en dan toch tegen beter in proberen te voldoen aan de verslaving te roken. ROKEN IS AFSCHUWELIJK en heeft geen enkele meerwaarde.

----------


## Flogiston

Adike, je antwoordt op een vraag die ik niet heb gesteld.

Er zullen best homeopathische middelen worden gemaakt van shag. De theorie zegt immers dat dat kan, en dat het zal werken.

In de praktijk werkt het natuurlijk niet. Althans, voor zover wij hebben kunnen nagaan. Geen enkele homeopaat is er ooit in geslaagd te laten zien dat zulke middeltjes werken.

Dus ja, die middeltjes worden gemaakt. En nee, ze werken niet.

Flogiston

----------


## supernikje

Wake up Flogiston : er bestaat GEEN ENKEL MIDDEL waarvan bewezen is dat het effectief helpt om te stoppen met roken.
Je kan 100 mensen uitvragen die ermee gestopt zijn en elk zullen ze een ander middel gebruikt hebben of -in het beste geval- zonder hulpmiddel gestopt zijn.
Homeopathie biedt, net zoals andere therapieën, een mogelijkheid om van een klacht te genezen. Of in dit geval als hulpmiddel om te stoppen met roken.
Daar loopt het vaak fout bij de non-believers : als het niet helpt dan is het "lucht in pakskes".
Tot als ze zelf eens geconfronteerd worden met een slepende ziekte en het geluk hebben baat te vinden in een therapie waar ze niet in geloofden.
Daarna gaan ze anders zingen of steken ze het op "toeval".
Jij zit in dat cirkeltje, daar heb ik geen problemen mee.
Waar ik me aan erger is het feit dat mensen zoals jij (die gebrainwasht zijn door geneesheren met oogkleppen en de media gesteund door de farma-industrie) andere mensen proberen te beïnvloeden. Die op hun beurt hun kans missen om geholpen te worden.

Mijn homeopaat is trouwens ook huisarts (zonder oogkleppen) en had al jaren haar praktijk niet verder gezet als homeopaat indien zij niet zoveel tevreden patiënten over de vloer kreeg.
Onlangs vertelde een kinesist me dat hij in de wachtzaal van zijn eigen homeopaat een specialist trof die hem smeekte om niet door te vertellen dat hij daar zat. Het mag niet geweten zijn dat onze eigen dokters met oogkleppen gebruik maken van de homeopathie wanneer zij zelf geen uitweg meer vinden.

----------


## Flogiston

@supernikje, je reageert op een uitspraak die ik niet heb gedaan.

Het gaat me niet om stoppen met roken, het gaat me om homeopathie. Die is onwerkzaam.

Of het nu een homeopathisch middeltje is om te stoppen met roken, of een homeopathisch middeltje tegen een verkoudheid - allebei zijn ze niet werkzaam.

Waar het vaak mis gaat bij de believers is dat ze zeggen: "als ik me beter voel na homeopathie, dan is dat het bewijs dat homeopathie werkt". De believers weigeren zich te verdiepen in de redenen waarom die redenatie niet opgaat. Want, en daar hebben ze gelijk in: zolang je maar niet verder denkt, lijkt het inderdaad net of homeopathie werkt als je je beter voelt nadat je een homeopathische behandeling hebt gehad.

Daarom probeer ik jou hier verder te laten kijken dan alleen die simplistische redenatie.

Ik ga echt nergens tegenin - ik voeg slechts dingen toe. De enige vraag is of jij je open stelt voor die extra informatie.

Flogiston

----------


## supernikje

Je zit hier anders wel te reageren in het topic stoppen met roken.

Tegenover de informatie die jij brengt valt er evenveel informatie in te brengen die jouw mening ontkrachten.
Voor die informatie sta jij niet open.

Ik voelde me niet zomaar beter omdat homeopathie werkte maar genas van een ernstige aandoening. Idem dito met mensen uit mijn omgeving.

Ik ben zelf een heel kritische persoon die alles wil weten en begrijpen, weeg ik alles af wat ik zelf binnen krijg van informatie en probeer vanuit een eigen logica te redeneren.
Simpel redeneren is wat jij doet : de klassieke argumenten opsommen en rond de pot draaien. Over een onderwerp waar je nota bene geen enkele ervaring mee hebt.
Ik vraag me trouwens af welke levenservaring je in het algemeen hebt dat je niets beter te doen hebt dan één bepaalde therapie eruit te kiezen om daar je frustratie op uit te werken.
Er worden tal van mensen geholpen met homeopathie. Je lijkt me echt niet zo'n medelevende persoon dat het jou wat kan schelen of ze er baat aan hebben of niet. Anders liet je éénieder in z'n vrijheid van keuze zonder te proberen beïnvloeden.
Heb je aandelen bij farmaceuticabedrijven of artsen in de familie die patiënten kwijt raken aan homeopathische artsen. Of ben je één van die gefrustreerde artsen die niet meer kan aanzien hoeveel onbeholpen mensen blijven terug keren omdat je enkel de symptomen tijdelijk vermindert maar de oorzaak niet vindt?

Wat zijn jouw belangen bij deze discussie?
Tot hiertoe herkende ik niets van ervaringen, noch redenen waarom je bang zou moeten zijn van het succes dat homeopaten boeken.

----------


## Adike

Supernikje, ik ben het met je eens: stoppen met roken is een geluksfactor. De geest van iemand is zo sterk bij een verslaving, dat je geluk hebt als je er met een hulp middel van af komt. Uit eigen ervaring weet ik dat roken ook een manier van leven is. Eerst een sigaretje en dannn...... of gezellig zullen we even een sigaretje roken....... een nagerecht of kop koffie zonder sigaret is niet compleet. Ieder moment wordt aangegrepen om de sigaret te nemen. 

Het elektrisch roken heeft het voordeel dat je iemand kunt overtuigen dat hij niet de nicotine nodig heeft maar de gewoonte. Dit werkt alleen als iemand niet teveel afkick verschijnselen heeft. Dan heb je nog de elektrische sigaret met afbouwende nicotine. 
Het nadeel van de elektrische sigaret is dat het niets doet aan de gewoonte. Men blijft bij ieder moment dat iemand denkt dat er een sigaret bij hoort naar de elektrische sigaret grijpen. Het risico is aanwezig dat iemand ongemerkt weer overstapt op de sigaret. Je lichaam wringt zich in alle bochten om aan de verslaving tegemoet te komen.

Naast homeopathie ben ik in staat om cognitieve- en schematherapie toe te passen bij verslavingen. De laatste 2 disciplines zijn allebei reguliere behandelingen, waarvoor ik gediplomeerd ben en gevolgd heb met o.a. psychiaters en psychologen. Maar ook dat vind Flogiston dubieuze behandelingen als ze door mij uitgevoerd worden. Dwazer moet het niet worden. 

Niemand kan iemand garanderen dat hij van een verslaving (of ziekte) af komt. Ik weet dat ik zeer tevreden klanten heb en ik mijn uiterste best doe om iemand zelf te helpen of te verwijzen naar de juiste hulpverlening.

----------


## Flogiston

> Maar ook dat vind Flogiston dubieuze behandelingen als ze door mij uitgevoerd worden. Dwazer moet het niet worden.


Adike, je beschuldigt mij van uitspraken die ik *niet* heb gedaan. Zou je daar alsjeblieft mee willen stoppen, in het belang van de sfeer op dit forum?

Flogiston

----------


## Adike

Ik beschuldig niemand. Ik stel vast dat je uitspraken doet gericht tegen mijn vakkennis. En daar ga ik tegenin. Ik verwijs naar andere discussies waarin je cognitieve therapie en schematherapie door mij experimentele dubieuze technieken noemt. Ik heb deze technieken aangeleerd door psychologen die oa lesgeven aan Riagg. De sfeer wordt al heel lang verpest, Flogiston. Ik mag je erop wijze dat de meest storende verwijderd worden door de helpdesk, zoals je weet. Als het goed is heb je bericht gekregen dat je niet in herhalingen mag vervallen. Stop met die hetze.

----------


## Flogiston

Beste Adike, ik heb je gevraagd mij niet langer te beschuldigen van uitspraken die ik *niet* heb gedaan. Toch doe je dat nu opnieuw.

Je beweert hier dat ik cognitieve therapie een "experimentele dubieuze techniek" zou hebben genoemd. Dat kan niet waar zijn. Ik ben voorstander van cognitieve therapie, het is een bewezen therapie die goede resultaten kan leveren.

Ik vraag je nogmaals te stoppen met het verpesten van de sfeer op dit forum door mij dergelijke uitspraken in de schoenen te schuiven.

Je mag mij aanvallen op wat ik zeg - maar niet op wat ik _niet_ zeg.

Flogiston

----------

